
What I learned from writing six functions that all did the same thing - tijs
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/what-i-learned-from-writing-six-functions-that-all-did-the-same-thing-b38fd48f0d55
======
asztal
Sounds exactly like my experience doing Project Euler. I learned a lot about
mathematics from it. I don't know how much of it actually helped me as a
programmer, because I don't tend to run into problems of this nature (not that
I notice, anyway), but it was fun.

